# Savannah Awning



## Devonducky (Jul 22, 2017)

We've recently purchased a 2012 Savannah and need an awning. We're really keen on the Kampa air ones but we're getting conflicting views on whether they will fit our MH. I'd be interested in what awnings other people use on their Savannah and if they use a Kampa, their views as to suitability. TIA.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

First thing to check is the height of the C channel on your wind out. Being an Autotrail and being built into the side it's a fair bit lower than most MH's so if it's at around 2.5m you should be fine. 

Beware of Air awnings, they are heavy and bulky items and you need a very level pitch without having to use level up,ramps. Non air awnings have adjustable legs to cope with uneven ground, air awning legs are a fixed length. 

Do your homework carefully because air awnings are also VERY expensive compared to framed ones. I use a framed one (Kampa) on my caravan, takes us about 15 mins to put up which is a bit longer than an air one would, but who"s in that much of a hurry anyway.

Don't forget that you will have to take it down if you want to move! (Unless you get a drive-away model)

Andy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Have you looked at one of the pop up ones available, I think they are about £140-£150.

Someone on another forum was talking about them the other week and loads of people came on to say they are wonderful, seconds to erect.

We had a Fiamma one on our last motorhome and what a pile of trash, like most things Fiamma. Like tissue paper, scared to death even in a slight breeze.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have an Autotrail Comanche and a Kampa Travel Pod Midi Air Tall drive off awning

I believe that they sell them in 2 height variations so check the height above ground for the channel in your wind out canopy first.

You will need some kadar strip and figure of eights to attach the flappy corridor to the MH.

They are very, very simple to install and it is a 1 man job: peg down the four corners of the base; blow up the poles; insert the central blow up dividers; attach to the MH = 13 mins (my best time:smile2.

Then if you are happy with the positioning peg down as much as you want/feel the need to (depending on weather etc). If you need to adjust the position simply pull up the 4 pegs and reposition.

They are not unduly heavy so I wouldn't worry about that and can be used on uneven ground as the blow up poles have some give in them...plus you are pegging down via guy ropes etc anyway!

The key to this model is that it is a one person job to put up. We tried the Motor Rally Air but it was a right







to try and pull the awning through the channel in the wind out canopy even with silicone spray to lubricate it. Definitely not a one person job...

Graham :smile2:


----------

